# advice from rottweiler owners living in tenerife needed



## carson04 (Apr 25, 2012)

hi folks 

i am wondering if anyone can give us some advice. my partner and myself are hoping to move out to tenerife at the end of the year and we own 2 rottweilers which we will be bringing with us. i have noticed rotts are on the spanish dangerous dogs list and have read the regulations regarding this. i was just wondering if anyone here has allready moved out with rotts and what the cost is of a licence for the dogs is and what restricitions there is in tenerife.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Licensed, muzzled and insured. Veterinary certificate, microchipped, physiological certificate. 

The link is here for all of Spain,




A person I know has just had his done, he said it wasn't cheap.


----------



## carson04 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for the link hepa, much appreciated, any chance you could poss. ask your friend roughly what the cost was for the licence, and phycological certificate? as i think the vet cert. is the pet passport and we have accounted for them and our dogs are allready chipped.

ps. i tried the link but i dont understand spanish, in the process of learning


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Licensed, muzzled and insured. Veterinary certificate, microchipped, physiological certificate.
> 
> The link is here for all of Spain,
> 
> ...


And that is just for the owners.


----------



## carson04 (Apr 25, 2012)

playamonte said:


> And that is just for the owners.


lol , nice villa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Copy Cut and paste to google translate, that will give you a rough idea.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

carson04 said:


> thanks for the link hepa, much appreciated, any chance you could poss. ask your friend roughly what the cost was for the licence, and phycological certificate? as i think the vet cert. is the pet passport and we have accounted for them and our dogs are allready chipped.
> 
> ps. i tried the link but i dont understand spanish, in the process of learning


The certificate from the vet isn't the same as the pet passport....I think the law is the same for all of Spain regardless of region in stating that if your dog is on the list you need the passport, chip, vaccinations and insurance but you also need to undergo a medical and psychiatric examination as well as prove to your vet that you can handle your dog in all situations.

You also need a certificate to prove you have no criminal convictions.


----------



## carson04 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks alot for all the info folks!


----------



## callaopam (Dec 20, 2011)

Tenerife is getting tough on dog owners.
I would check with the ministry of agriculture and fisheries and Foreign Office in the UK to find out if the authorities in Tenerife will allow you to bring in dogs on the dangerous dogs list before you spend a fortune on getting them prepped for travel. 
The documents listed below are required by ALL dogs in Spain, but the rules for importing them into the country can be very strict.
If you are planning to rent a property , you may find you have real problems finding a property that will take pets of any description.


----------

